# material for northwinds



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

I was planning on making some snow goose windsocks and was just wondering what kind of material is best. Thanks
Zane


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Man!! you should do a bit of searching on this site before asking a ? like that. If you look 4 posts below this one you will find the same ? asked Windsocks, Good luck with making them though


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Look here.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/northwind-decoys.php


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry about that! Just found the article after I posted it :lol: Thanks


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

tyvek 1443 works best. Ive been making my own and they work out great. Alot of time is spent on them but I made mine so they will last for years. Had to have my mother in law show me how to run a sewing machine.

Im even molding my own heads, stainless stakes, grommeted, and with custom paint jobs. Should last for years.

I think im going to start selling them also. They work awesome!


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

So, I am thinking about making my windsocks using vinyl siding, instead of using the shipping strapping that most people use for the collar support system. The reason for this is that I can get fiberglass stakes for about half of the cost as I can for stainless steel. However, the fiberglass measures exactly 3/8" in diameter, much too big for even the largest strapping I could find (5/8").

My question is, if I use this vinyl siding and have my stake go right through the top and bottom of it, is there any need to grommet the Tyvek? If I were to make the holes in the Tyvek, even an inch in diameter for the stake to go through it the stake would never come into contact with the Tyvek. Any wind pressure that would occur would cause stress on the fit between the stake and the vinyl siding strip, not on the Tyvek.

Any flaws to this design? I have it in my head that it will work, but field trials are always something different. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Hmmmm, is get some smaller size stakes. Those big fat stakes really suck if the ground is hard or frozen. Skinny metal stakes stab in really easy.


----------

